# Inverts and Ich?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I know we aren't supposed to double post and probably shouldn't double "thread" either, but no one else has posted a new thread here for a while and I reeeeally need some advice:

I just took my male betta out of my tank because I noticed a raised white spot on his head.... it doesn't look like ich to me, but I don't know what it is. I can't get a pic, my camera won't focus enough.

Can my RCS, Flower shrimp or Zebra Nerites get Ich or other fish diseases? (I've heard that invert diseases and fish diseases are completely different, but I'm not sure).

I'm treating the betta, but I don't have, (can't afford) a proper hospital tank, so he's in a betta bowl. It's not heated, so the medication may not help.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

hey its me from the other post  anyway i quarantined my little baby green spotted puffer in a 1.5 gallon un-heated un-filtered tank i just had an air stone when i treated him for ich and i used the liquid and it cured him it took about 5 to 7 days before it fully cleared but it worked


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks! It's really late at night here, so I will empty the water in his tank tomorrow after work and start the ich meds then. (I'll let the Betta fix do it's work overnight).

I'm finding some sites on line that are saying inverts shouldn't get fish diseases.... I'm having trouble finding out about the dwarf frogs though...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

ok so i did some research and it says that the frogs CANNOT get ich but they can be affected by some ich medicines however a person treated a tank of neon tetras for ich with liquid meds and his frogs remained unharmed and are still going strong 3 months later soooo i would imagine they would be ok


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

k thanks. Now.... just have to figure out how to treat the tank and not kill the 20+ shrimp, flower shrimp and 3 new snails lol. Copper in the meds is deadly to them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think quick-cure is good for inverts, just not sure. You have to treat the whole tabk for ich and not just one fish. One spot on the fish does not sound like ich. You should see it all over its tail and fins. Looks like it has been sprinkled with sand. I would need a pic to tell you for sure, but there are plenty of pics on the net.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

he may just have an infected scale or something...if he doesn't get anymore white spots then it wont be ich....it could also be a fungus but watch to make sure that it is not ich


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Preeetty sure it's a fungus. Today, I noticed one of his long thin belly fins was half missing. I also noticed that the spot has fibres. (It's like a pin head sized cotton ball that someone has pulled fibers loose). Treating him with API Fungal meds now. *sigh* hope I caught it in time.

Rest of the tank still looks good. *fingers crossed*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

well i am glad u can actually treat the fungus and that it is not ich because then you would have hard time medicating...anyway good luck!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

No change today. He's still 'angry' and eating though, so that's a good sign I guess. I have to re-medicate tomorrow, let it sit for another 48 hours, then change the water. Hopefully I'll start seeing a change (for the better) soon!


----------

